# Power (12 volt) Near Rearview Mirror



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Midnight Cruze said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if I can tap into the wiring behind the rearview (OnStar) mirror to install a power cable for a radar detector?
> 
> ...


I spent about an hour messing around with every wire combination and a voltmeter and i could not find a good switched 12v source near the mirror and ended up running it from the fusebox. :gfy:


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, I will then run to the fuse box.


----------



## Cruzeski (Oct 12, 2011)

This is driving me crazy. Another GM car I have uses the pink wire for ignition and the black for ground on the mirror harness. The V1 works great. The cruze has the same pink wire in bank 2 (exiting white/violet) and the same black ground wire. I do not understand why this doesn't work?? I wonder if the larger inviscord pins are just too big for the bank and not making connection..

Cruzeski


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone figure this out ??


----------

